# Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort - Worried RCI 4220



## dukebigtom (May 31, 2009)

We're headed here (Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort in Surfside Beach, SC) next week.  Looking for recent info.  Only on recent review and it sounded bad.  Please reassure me is the place at least clean and comfortable?  No need for luxury, but clean is critical!!!!  I know it is late, but looking for some recent info.

Any insights appreciated.

BigTom


----------



## stevedmatt (Jun 1, 2009)

I was there last summer. Not luxury, but it was clean and comfortable. The golf course that used to wind through this resort is not closed and overgrown. If I did have a complaint, it was that they seemed to just let that part go. Otherwise I was happy and would return.


----------

